# want to use same 'open identity' donor sperm again



## FolicAcidIngester (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi, i want to use the same 'open identity' donor sperm that allowed me to get pregnant with my son, but this time it's probably going to be donor eggs. I'm 46, soon-to-be 47. Which countries allow known donor sperm and also permit ivf in a 47 year old??


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Folic 
I went to Northern Cyprus for double donor where there is no upper age limit on treating ladies.  Now the donors are anonymous in Cyprus but I believe that there is someway of using an open donor if he's from a sperm bank.  Blondie71 if I recall has some information on this.  Perhaps you could PM her or she might come along soon and respond herself.  I believe Serum Greece treat ladies up to 50 but again normally anonymous donors.
TCCx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hiya yes there is a way round it I'll see if I can dig up the pm and forward to you x


----------



## FolicAcidIngester (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks Ladies, helpful info x


----------

